# Muyshondt Flieger Review



## eala (May 2, 2017)

A few weeks ago, I was offered the chance to evaluate a Muyshondt Flieger Mk I. 

_Product was provided by the manufaturer and will be returned to the manufacturer. There was no consideration (payment or otherwise). I am not connected in any way to Muyshondt._

I’ve long been a fan of Muyshondt lights, so it didn’t take me very long to decide if I would take up the opportunity. I accepted right away. Typically, an 18650-sized light is not what I would choose to carry around or use, but I was curious to see what Enrique had done with the Flieger, his largest light to date. 







Product page _(edit - link removed)
_
Muyshondt's marketing material, and the light name (Flieger = aviator in German) are thematically tied to airline pilots and their typical use of a flashlight like this (at least in the way I would romanticize it). I think the light delivers very well on this theme. It is a light that could be stashed in a pilot's carry on and be used for pre-flight inspections and general cockpit use or in an emergency -- say during a catastrophic engine power failure and the pilot is trying to find the secondary fuel bypass lever in a cockpit 30,000 feet in the air, at night. I have no idea what a secondary fuel bypass is, I just made that up. But I like the reassuring fantasy that the pilots who are flying me to wherever I am going have quality flashlights available. I digress….

The dynamic range of the light (dim to bright) is well suited for a wide range of applications (from reading a map without destroying your navigation eyes to inspecting large machine from a distance). Personally, I like the fact the light always starts on low so there’s no risk of blinding yourself on launch. The light’s max mode is powerful (see level testing results below), so blasting your eyes in pitch darkness could be shocking. Luckily it is not a risk here.











The packaging of the light is typical of a Muyshondt light: Professionally executed and befitting a finely crafted, quality object. Included are an ownership card signed by the man himself reminding us that the light uses a monocoque design (more on this later), and an instruction card. I would hope that most people buying this light do not require instructions, but in the off-chance someone can’t figure it out, the instructions will be there to help. Note, a friend of mine did take a disconcertingly long time to figure out where the battery opening was. The ownership card and instructions are printed (or perhaps embossed is the right word) on a heavy card stock. You won't throw them out. I am sure paper lovers (and packaging lovers) will be delighted.






The pragmatist in me says that the packaging is adding unnecessary cost, but I guess once you break the $500 threshold for a flashlight, some nice packaging is not outrageous. It does add a nice flair for those who are gifting one of these lights.

Turning to the light itself: the build quality is outstanding. Likely higher than any light I have handled (and I have handled many). The Flieger is firmly in the "high-end-small-run" category. Muyshondt typically have shorter production cycles so if you like what you see, don't delay. This is not a "production" light being pumped out of Asian contract manufacturers until a new LED rolls along.

The monocoque body is solid. Just so you don't have to look it up, the word means "an aircraft or vehicle structure in which the chassis is integral with the body." It has been applied to select dive watch designs for a higher depth rating – see the Seiko Marine Master 300, for instance. Does this apply to flashlights? Now it does! I would have no concerns driving over this light or pitching it from an airplane taxiing down the tarmac. 






The deep, machined grips work very well for typical carry. Looking at it initially, I thought it would be too smooth, but in practice, there were no issues with grip. It has grips where they are needed. The grip really grew on me. At first, I felt it was awkward, but after a month of use, I would not change it.

The light is available in two materials: titanium and aluminium bronze. The light I have here is a titanium stonewashed finish. It feels as good as it looks. Either material will last longer than you.






I would, however, suggest that a clip would help with grip. The lack of a clip was one of the first things I noticed on the light and is still on my list of things I’d like to see. I can understand the desire to not have it if you believe that a clip is just for clipping but I believe that clips can also serve as a handy grip element and also something to attach a lanyard too (which I often do on more expensive lights). I hate dropping lights on concrete even though this one would likely survive the drop with no issues due to its 'built like a brick house' design; but I still hate doing it. Most people would likely not use a clip on an 18650 light for clipping, but I personally would. I have similarly sized lights and do frequently carry them in my pocket (eg. McGizmo Haiku 2x123). Another key benefit of a clip is for anti-roll. I almost had the Flieger roll off my desk a couple times. Despite it's name, it is not flying anywhere but down...






The light, as received, was shipped with a Muyshondt battery installed with the requisite isolation tab to be removed before it would work. I was personally pleased to see that Enrique had batteries made to correspond with the production of the light; and rechargeable at that. This is the first light from Muyshondt designed around rechargeable cells and personally, I couldn’t be happier about it. In fact, let me underscore this: I am very happy that Muyshondt are jumping with both feet into lights designed for rechargeable cells. I hope there are more to come (there are wicked rumours circulating on a certain Facebook group). The battery label is very distinctive and I understand it has a protection circuit built in.






For years, I have restricted myself to AW cells and there are not many people I would trust to commission miniature bombs (aka Li-Ion cells) more than Muyshondt. I like using quality cells and I have confidence that these are based around quality cells but I did not specifically test this. Batteries are not something I like to have issues with having worked in a Duracell quality lab MANY years ago. You need to have confidence in your cells. The battery is rated at 3400 mAH which is at the high end for 18650 cells. I did not confirm capacity, but I am pretty sure it will get you from one power outlet to the next (even if you are taking the 7700 mile Air India Flight 173 from Delhi to San Francisco). I charged the cell once for a month of average daily use.






I decided to charge the battery before heading out on my first little tour with the light. This is where I hit a snag. I grabbed an AW cell and popped it in the light, pumped the switch; however, no light. No amount of clicking or twisting the switch would turn it on. I pulled the cell out and had a look inside and compared the Muyshondt cell to the AW. AW's cell is a flat top and the Muyshondt is a button top. This normally is not an issue, but the Flieger is keyed for button top cells. Basically, if you don't have a button top on your cell, the light won't work. A design recommendation here is to make future lights compatible with flat top cells as well.






The light is compatible with multiple battery configurations which is a really nice feature. I tried a couple AW 18350 cells and they worked just fine. I did not test the 2x CR123 option, but the light does come with an adapter that permits this option. To me, this would be an "in a pinch" scenario.

Firing up the light I noticed there seems to be a tiny lag (tenth of a second, perhaps) between clicking the switch and before the light comes on. Is this an issue? No. But I wanted to note it.

The beam quality is nothing short of perfection. I find the tint more on the "yellowy" side. It is reasonably warm, but it is truly pleasant and comforting to behold. I personally prefer a ...slightly... cooler LED, but this is as personal as underwear. The specifications call out a warm white LED; and it is. Warmer LEDs usually have better CRI ratings. I don't know how this one is rated, but in practical use, it is a pleasure to behold.






The specifications for the light inform me that it has a sapphire crystal lens. This makes me happy. Is it really necessary? No, but I love it. Knowing that I can't scratch the lens just contributes to the bricky nature of the light.






I wanted to check out the output claims on the light so I trucked on over to selfbuilt's place. I am lucky enough to know the man himself and he was kind enough to let me use his light box to estimate the output of the Flieger. Now, admittedly the battery was not fully charged when I did these measurements (it was 3.8 V unloaded) I think I could say that the published estimates are conservative. The LED is not overdriven, the levels are very stable and the light is easily able to produce what is claimed. Numbers below are in lumens.

Level, Published Output, Measured Output
1, 1, 0.86
2, 25, 34.6
3, 100, 148
4, 500, 675
5, 720, 854

In short, the light performs above spec here and with a depleted battery. The light does warm up in the hand on level 5 only, but the monocoque body does a great job of distributing the heat. I have no concerns using this light on high.

The one thing I would note is that in general there is no need for level 4. Visually, seeing the difference between 675 and 854 lumens is virtually impossible. I noticed this before the test and the numbers bear it out. My one suggestion here would be to make this a four level light and drop current level 4. As I mentioned before there is a nice dynamic range in the light output and this is visible in the numbers: 0.86 to 854 lumens. This is a very useful range and should cover most people's expected utility of this tool. 

At selfbuilt's place we also took the time to measure the lux of the light. We calculated 7550 lux at 1 m which corresponds to a beam distance of 173 m (568 ft) at 0.25 lux. 

These values (lux and lumens) can be compared against other lights that selfbuilt has reviewed in case you want to check against something you have.

We also did a quick check for PWM and could not detect any by sight nor via the traditional fan test. We can only assume the LED is driven with a constant current driver at all levels or with a very high PWM freqency. This is expected with such a high quality light.

I want to make special mention of the switch assembly. For me, this is one of the Flieger’s crowning glories. It is extremely well done. Just the right amount of tension; a nice click; good travel distance. It is a reverse clicky and soft taps quickly cycle through the modes. It is a pleasure to use. The button is titanium and the housing is titanium. The threads are square and very smooth. I was delighted to see that there were two o-rings. This is the gold standard if you want to make a seal and keep moisture out. I hope this switch will be used on other lights in the future (wink, wink). 






My only criticism of the switch is that it is tough to get out. Not impossible, but not easy. Don't try if you have gloves on. I can only assume that the two body protrusions that make this more difficult are there to protect the switch but there may also be an aesthetic element here in the design. They do make the removal more of a challenge than warranted in my opinion. The switch does need to be removed to replace the battery, which is not a frequent occurrence given the capacity of the cell. In short, I would summarize this as a minor quibble. I will also admit that I got better at removing the switch with some practice to the point where it is less of a concern than it was when I first received the light.
















For fun, I did ask selfbuilt to change the battery on the light since I knew of my other friend’s challenges. After he played around with the light for a minute (maybe less), he gave up. No amount of twisting the body was going to open it up to reveal the battery. Once I demonstrated how to remove the switch and thus the cell it was not an issue. I guess the point here is that it is unlikely that somebody is going to steal your battery! That, and maybe the instructions are more necessary than I originally thought… 

Tail stand test: success!






Pocket test: fail! This light creates a horizontal bone effect. Refer to clip suggestion.






If you can live with the minor critiques presented here and have a use for a high quality lighting instrument, then, the Flieger gets a recommendation from me. 

Fieger in action (beside a cheap light for strobe):






Summary:

1. Awesome quality light. Heirloom quality.
2. Switch and operation very well executed. Pleasure to use.
3. LED selection is great (on the warm side).
4. Great output (excellent range; low to high - can cover most conceivable uses.
5. Lack of attachment points disappointing (clip or lanyard hole).
6. Bonus: high quality cells available directly from builder.
7. Anti-bonus: flat top cells won't work in the light.

My only comparable light is the McGizmo Aqua. Some comparison shots:
















Some other comparison shots with McGizmos from my collection:
















And with the Muyshondt Mako (David and Goliath - although I don't feel the Goliath label fits the Flieger. It is not a huge light.):






Thanks for reading,

eala


----------



## wimmer21 (May 2, 2017)

Great review... of a great torch! I haven't yet read this review cover to cover, but I plan to on my day off. 

Oh yeah... I like level 4. I agree there's not a big jump from 4 to 5, and yeah I wish 5 was driven harder but I say that about every light.


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2017)

eala said:


> Mods - for consideration for the review sub-forum - Thanks, eala
> ....



Would you please clarify if this product was provided or purchased, and any other connection (or not) to the manufacturer ?


----------



## eala (May 2, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Would you please clarify if this product was provided or purchased, and any other connection (or not) to the manufacturer ?



For sure. I should have clarified in the review. Product was provided by the manufaturer and will be returned to the manufacturer. There was no consideration (payment or otherwise). Just did it for fun.

I am not connected in any way to Muyshondt.

eala


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2017)

eala said:


> For sure. I should have clarified in the review. Product was provided by the manufaturer and will be returned to the manufacturer. There was no consideration (payment or otherwise). Just did it for fun.
> 
> I am not connected in any way to Muyshondt.
> 
> eala



Thanks for clarifying.

Links are also not allowed in the Reviews section.

We've seen an increase in new reviewers recently (which is welcome).

The Reviews subforum has a few special rules, located here .... 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/announcement.php?a=16

I'll take a detailed look, but it otherwise looks fine, and very informative.


----------



## der (May 2, 2017)

Great review! I have a prototype and agree with almost everything here. Fantastic light.


----------



## archimedes (May 2, 2017)

Thread lightly edited, and moved to Reviews

-----

Thanks @eala !


----------



## wimmer21 (May 3, 2017)

Good work archimedes.


----------



## xdayv (May 3, 2017)

Looks like we have to add this one to the bucket list? Thanks for doing this review!

A pocket clip would have completed this awesome package!


----------



## archimedes (May 3, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> Good work archimedes.




Thanks wim


----------



## cyberescudo (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for the review. 
I like the personal design of this Muyshondt.


----------



## eala (May 3, 2017)

Thanks archimedes. I feel like I just got bumped from coach to business class.

eala


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 3, 2017)

Great review, light looks like a winner. pocket clip would be a +.


----------



## staticx57 (May 3, 2017)

Based on the images it looks to be a Panasonic NCR18650B under the wrapper of the cell.


----------



## ven (May 3, 2017)

Great review eala, looks a very nice  light, kind of one you have to fondle and never put down. Real nice design..............


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 3, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Links are also not allowed in the Reviews section
> 
> ...



Just to add to this information, here is a link from a link on the above link.

https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...orsement-guides-what-people-are-asking#social


----------



## eala (May 3, 2017)

Any questions before I send this back?

If I get time, I will try a beamshot.

eala


----------



## Str8stroke (May 3, 2017)

Beam shot compared to that Aqua would be really neat to see. Just to satisfy my curiosity. I absolutely love ALMOST everything about the light. But......No clip means I can't own it. 

I really love the Cigar shape lights. This one would be a stone cold winner in my book with a clip. I guess I find, no clip or lanyard attachment odd. Looks like it is built bank vault solid as to be expected. 
Thanks for your review. Great pics btw.


----------



## eala (May 3, 2017)

I would love to have done a beamshot with the Aqua, but I happened to trade it for another light a couple days ago. Best I can do is a beamshot comparison with my Haiku. The Haiku runs a 4500K XPL-HI and output is measured at 460 lumens, Shots taken at the same exposure and f-stop.

Haiku:





Flieger:





Can't do much about the potlights... sorry.

eala


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (May 3, 2017)

Great review! Seeing this review and getting my first Muyshondt (an Ion) the other day, makes me want one of these! A clip would be nice, but I actually have a few lights that I prefer without one. (namely, the HDS rotary and twisty)


----------



## moshow9 (May 3, 2017)

Excellent review and an equally excellent light. Enrique is on a continued roll with each new release.

With regards to no clip, Enrique has posted in the Flieger release thread that a leather sheath with a belt loop attachment is in the works.


----------



## sledhead (May 4, 2017)

Slim chance I know but...any chance you have a 1.55X6 trit vial? Love to see if they could be put into any of the grooves on the light.

Great light, on my list.


----------



## eala (May 4, 2017)

I don't have one of those vials, but the deep grooves around the light are about 2 mm wide and look to be 2 mm deep. Not sure how you would make this work however as these grooves run right around the light.

I also don't think there is enough meat in the walls of the light to machine out some slots. I measure the wall thickness at 3.1 mm. I am not an expert in this regard.

You might be able to get some in the switch. I did not disassemble the switch to confirm (and won't).

eala


----------



## sledhead (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I was thinking maybe on the vertical grooves that run up the body. It might be a possibility. Appreciate the measurement.


----------



## eala (May 4, 2017)

No, those are way too small. I should take a photo of the light in my hand. It is quite a tidy light for 18650. Fits well in the hand.

eala


----------



## sledhead (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for checking. Would love to see a photo in the hand. No rush!


----------



## hatman (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the fine review.

I considered buying one during the pre-production promotional pricing but the lack of a clip was a deal-breaker. I also would have appreciated a complete set of specs before ordering, which wasn't available then.


----------



## positiveguy (Jun 3, 2017)

Lack of a clip killed it for me as well. I was so ready to order and I was for sure he would change his mind about the clip. Nope.


----------



## eala (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry it took a while sledhead.


----------



## eala (Jun 5, 2017)

Oh, and that is a Beagle on the other side of the Flieger.

eala


----------



## xdayv (Jun 5, 2017)

So w/c one you like better - the Flieger or the Beagle?


----------



## eala (Jun 5, 2017)

xdayv said:


> So w/c one you like better - the Flieger or the Beagle?



I don't really want to change this into a review of the Beagle, but there are aspects of each that I prefer. An ideal light would likely be the love child of these two. Having a clip on the Beagle is great, although I am not a fan of machined clips. The output of the Flieger is much more impressive. I prefer the battery access on the Beagle, but the size of the Flieger is better (it is larger, but feels better in the hand). Having the mule LEDs is nice on the Beagle, but not as useful as I first thought. I think the Flieger does a good enough job here at the lower levels.

I am really be looking forward to the Flieger Mk II if it ever comes to pass.

eala


----------



## usdiver (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't know if I posted already about this but I have a great idea for a lanyard design... I just need to get my light as well as my supplies to build it over here on this side of the pond.


----------



## usdiver (Aug 12, 2017)

Video on YouTube coming soon for this light... cant find one as of yet


----------



## usdiver (Aug 16, 2017)

Teaser vid on the tube [emoji16]


----------



## usdiver (Aug 16, 2017)

Eala,
Since you had hands on thanks fir explaining about the button top cells, my aw icr won't work. Have a couple duracell 123's but am I right to assume that the normal primary cells won't allow the light to put out full power? I read about this effect on another light... where as aw 18350 x2 may give it that ability to put out full power. At the moment the high beam is comparable to my HDS 250 tactical just brighter, wider and maybe a hair bit more throw. Thoughts?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 16, 2017)

I wish there was a clip on the Flieger, I'd buy it so fast.


----------



## DellSuperman (Aug 16, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> I wish there was a clip on the Flieger, I'd buy it so fast.


I couldn't agree more. Its the only reason why i have not purchased the Al-bronze Flieger yet.


----------



## nbp (Aug 16, 2017)

+1000


----------



## usdiver (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone know if Muyshondt has a phone line? 
In my testing of the prototype Flieger I ve got about the same throw as my HDS 250 however a much bigger hotspot. I m running Duracell primary 123 and nitecore rcr123/ 16340 at over 3200 mah (?).
They've advised that they haven't tested 16340's and won't answer as to whether this will be harmful for the light.
I don't have access to the muyshondt cells as I can't get them over here from the US.
Other only option is aw 18650 protected button top OR 2 x 18350 protected aw.
Any helpful advice would be appreciated


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 18, 2017)

usdiver said:


> Anyone know if Muyshondt has a phone line?
> In my testing of the prototype Flieger I ve got about the same throw as my HDS 250 however a much bigger hotspot. I m running Duracell primary 123 and nitecore rcr123/ 16340 at over 3200 mah (?).
> They've advised that they haven't tested 16340's and won't answer as to whether this will be harmful for the light.
> I don't have access to the muyshondt cells as I can't get them over here from the US.
> ...



What are you asking? 

The website says 2xcr123, 2x18350 and 1x 18650 will all be compatible. 16340 and 18350 operate at the same voltages so if its good for 2x18350 you should be fine. 
*
Don't mix primary and rechargeable.* 


"at over 3200 mah (?)" What is this number?


----------



## usdiver (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks Oz,
The rcr123 or "16340" is what o was told they didn't test but maybe they misunderstood what I was saying. The mAh is the capacity I believe. 

My primary cells and the rcr123's seem to give the light about the same output as my hds 250 which suggests that what I have isn't enough to give it full power... we ll see


----------



## Ozythemandias (Aug 18, 2017)

usdiver said:


> Thanks Oz,
> The rcr123 or "16340" is what o was told they didn't test but maybe they misunderstood what I was saying. The mAh is the capacity I believe.
> 
> My primary cells and the rcr123's seem to give the light about the same output as my hds 250 which suggests that what I have isn't enough to give it full power... we ll see



Try the 18650 cell to see if that affects output. 

If you have 16340 cells labeled 3200 mAh then they are probably fake and should not be used.


----------



## usdiver (Aug 18, 2017)

I may have made a mistake on that 3200 cause those 16340 I bought from flashaholics U.K. Or torch direct, they are legit.. I think I meant to put that with the 18650. Having trouble finding a 18650 button top with high capacity over here that I know is legit. Won't buy on eBay or amazon


----------



## usdiver (Aug 19, 2017)

Anybody in the states able to take a delivery of muyshondt batteries and send em to me over the water? I ll happily give you sweetener for the service. This looks like the only way I m going to find out the answer to my question.


----------



## usdiver (Aug 22, 2017)

Strike that battery request... problem sorted.


----------



## thenikjones (Sep 11, 2017)

eala said:


> I don't really want to change this into a review of the Beagle, but there are aspects of each that I prefer. An ideal light would likely be the love child of these two. Having a clip on the Beagle is great, although I am not a fan of machined clips. The output of the Flieger is much more impressive. I prefer the battery access on the Beagle, but the size of the Flieger is better (it is larger, but feels better in the hand). Having the mule LEDs is nice on the Beagle, but not as useful as I first thought. I think the Flieger does a good enough job here at the lower levels.
> 
> I am really be looking forward to the Flieger Mk II if it ever comes to pass.
> 
> eala



Now the nights are darker, I see a real benefit to the Beagle design. There is not hot spot! The mule ring lights the area close by, the throw LED doesn't add to a hot spot. Not around my garden anyway

In 2 weeks I do a 24 hour run, looking forward to using the Beagle during my dark laps. Usually use a SPY 007 - certainly brighter but interested to see if the higher CRI and lack of hot spot make the Beagle a more useful light. 

If only the Beagle had a rotary switch...


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 2, 2020)

Well, finally I got the chance to have a Flieger, this is a prototype, one of 24, if I'm not mistaken, differs from the serial version by the presence of the last mode memory and the waterproof rings here are black, not brown-red. I think can post some observations here, I hope this will be useful to someone.

The hue and shape of the beam are good, reminds me of my HDS with XPL 4000K - very nice and useful beam for general use. The emitter is perfectly centered and also in height inside the reflector.

Size and controls are the same as my main light Jaxman E2L. First of all I checked the currents if using a freshly charged 18650 battery::

lm = A = lm/W

1 = 0.01 = 27
25 = 0.06 = 113
100 = 0.2 = 135
500 = 1.36 = 99
720 = 2.94 = 66

Jaxman:
800 = 3 = 72
120 = 0.38 = 85
24 = 0.06 = 108

Apparently, they have the same drivers, but with different mode settings.

At level 1, PWM is perfectly visible with the naked eye, at level 2 it is not so noticeable, at 3,4,5 levels I do not see it. 

Level 4 and 5 almost do not differ in brightness, in nature I do not see an advantage in lighting range, taking into account power consumption, level 5 is superfluous in my opinion.

The lack of a clip or lanyard is rather inconvenient - he falls out of his pocket, rolls on all surfaces and tries to escape.

The absence of a spring in the head contact does not allow working normally with unprotected elements (they are too short to have contact), same problem as Prometheus Aplha, this could damage the battery if dropped by the glass.

The walls of the case are very thick here and at the same time the glass has rather weak protection, it is very similar to the Maglite Mag-Tac in this respect.

Surface machining is excellent and close to McGizmo, but a little behind.

In general, a rather interesting product.


----------



## desert.snake (Dec 12, 2021)

Interestingly, now I got my hands on the bronze version. This is no longer a prototype, there is no memory of modes, when it is turned off on some of them after ~ 4 seconds, it is reset to 1 level the next time it is turned on, at -20 Celsius this time increases to ~ 6 seconds. Now PWM is not visible to the eye at all levels. Another unusual point - on a slightly discharged 18650 battery (3.8 V) after it has worked at levels 4-5, the next switch to 1 mode shows clearly less than 1 lumen and a gradual increase in brightness to 1 lumen. The beam shape is very similar as in Malkoff 16650, but in Malkoff, the transition from the hot spot to the spill is slightly smoother, here they are, the photo is discolored. Unprotected batteries can be made to work by adding a little solder. Quite heavy, I do not have scales, but together with the batteries it turned out to achieve a balance with such an arrangement, ~1.81-1.85 times.


----------



## desert.snake (Apr 22, 2022)

And in continuation of the topic. I here decided to try the effects of ammonia 10% on aluminum bronze (regular ammonia from a pharmacy to bring to life). Effect turned out to be 3:
- Parts completely immersed in ammonia are covered with a dark brown layer, durable and similar to burnt wood. The parts that were on the border of air and ammonia have a clear border and are slightly greenish. The patina is strong enough, but eventually wears off.
- The ammonia somehow loosened the threads on the bezel. That is, before I could not move it with my hands, after this procedure the bezel moved easily and I was able to unscrew it. I have a feeling that there should be 2 o-rings instead of one (there is a groove for the ring). Now I am more calm about the possibility of overheating and thermal degradation of the LED, since now everything is easy to change.
- After screwing the bezel all the way in, I found that the bezel was not fully screwed in from the factory, as now mine was ~30 degrees more screwed in than it was originally. This is noticeable due to the way the non-oxidized part came out into the light. That is, if I decided to stand with him in the shower for more time than I usually stay there, then the water could well seep under the glass due to insufficient pressure.


----------



## offset_crown (Thursday at 10:51 PM)

Hey all, occasional reader - first time poster.

So I’ve been a LONG time fan of Muyshondt, back since the early twist Aeons. I finally got the funds squared away and I pulled the trigger on a Flieger that arrived today, and hopefully a Aeon next week.

Ok, so, my Flieger arrived today, and the website says it’s supposed to include a plastic spacer to accept CR123’s. My light didn’t include this spacer, but it seems to be able to run CR123’s without it. Will that damage the light? What exactly does it accomplish? (I’m only using CR’s as the native cell isn’t available at The moment.) 

I emailed Muyshondt, and they said that it should have arrived with one. I responded asking for one, or if they can send me on in some capacity and they haven’t responded. Fingers crossed I don’t have to send the darn thing back…


----------

